# Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern



## torino (17. März 2010)

Hallo
ich wollte mal die nächsten Tage feedern gehen . Nur ich weiss nicht welche Distanzmarkierung ich nehemn soll um genau auf den Futterplatz zu treffen ? Würde es was bringen die Schnur irgendwie anzumalen oder so ? Nur welchen Stift nimmt man dafür nur geht denn auch von einem Wasserfestenstift die Farbe von der Schnur irgendwann ab ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Die erste Möglichkeit ist der Schnurclip.

Dann anmalen mit wasserfestem Stift.

Was ich auch noch mag ist ein Fadenstopper auf der Schnur. Der stört nicht beim Werfen und Einholen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Schnurclip ist auf entfernung eher ungeeignet.Ich benutze ab 25m Weite nen fettmarker.


----------



## Jack2jack (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Anmalen mache ich ehr mit der Match dazu nehme ich immer Kinderschminke geht super ist billig und bekommt man in jeder Farbe....Die Stifte die man kaufen kann sind auch nur Fettstifte also genau fast das gleiche.

Aber beim Feedern werfe ich immer in den Schnurclip.

Grüße


----------



## Krüger82 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Schnurclip ist auf entfernung eher ungeeignet.Ich benutze ab 25m Weite nen fettmarker.



Bin da ganz anderer meinung!!! Nichts ist genauer als der clip!! Die entfernung spielt doch überhaupt keine rolle!!


----------



## Doc Plato (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Bin da ganz anderer meinung!!! Nichts ist genauer als der clip!! Die entfernung spielt doch überhaupt keine rolle!!




So, angenommen Du stehst am Rhein, an Deiner Montage baumelt ein mind. 180gr schwerer Futterkorb (reines Eigengewicht ohne Futter). Deine Angelstelle befindet sich alles andere als kurz vor den Füßen, musst also schon mit richtig schmackes auswerfen! Dann knallt Dir die Schnur in den Clip.... 

Edit: Wenn ich mehr oder weniger Punktgenau meine Montage platzieren möchte, binde ich nen "Stopperknoten" als Markierung auffe Schnur oder wie meistens reines Augenmaß.


----------



## Jack2jack (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Du wirftst dann ja nicht voll in den Clip sondern nimmst die Rute nach oben oder seitlich nach dem Wurf und federst dann wenn der Clip erreicht ist mit der Rute nach und das ganze landet ganz sanft an immer der gleichen Stelle.

Grüße


----------



## Ralle2609 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

ich find den schnurclip auch mies da er auf dauer die schnur zerstört...

das beste ist wohl ein material namens feedergum herzunehmen daraus eine schlaufe machen und diese über die rolle machen in der entfernung und dann in den schnurclip einzuhängen so wird es am besten gepuffert

oder einen alten fahrradschlauch überziehen was aber umständlich ist


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Feedergum in die Rolle einbinden , schnur darein "klippen" und fertig! Alles andere schafft nur Ungenauigkeit. 
Ich frage mich wie man bei einem Wurf erkennen will, wann die Markierung von der Spule läuft. Die Schnur läuft doch gerade bei Gewaltwürfen extrem schnell von der Rolle. Eine Ungenauigkeit hätte die Verteilung des Futters zur Folge, in Hinblick auf die Entfernung und den Aufwand bei der ganzen Sache, wäre es umso ärgerlicher, wenn man deshalb weniger Fisch fängt.
Fahrradschlau geht auch, aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Schnur leicht mal herausrutscht und so die Entfernung nicht mehr stimmt, hier kann man sich aber mit ner kleinen Markieung mit nem Fettstift behelfen und die Schnur immer wieder ein Stück zurück schieben.


----------



## snofla (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

nutze den Schnurclip + Puffer............fertisch


----------



## Jack2jack (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

ich nehme auch meist ein Stück feedergum ist aber vom Prinzip das gleiche, mit ner markierung funktioniert das nicht so genau....

Grüße


----------



## torino (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Kann man auch wenn man die Schnur färbt einen Edding nehmen oder so ? Und bleibt das dann für immer an der Schnur ?


----------



## Jack2jack (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ich glaube das der die Schnur beschädigt....


----------



## torino (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Stopperknoten ?


----------



## boot (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



torino schrieb:


> Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Stopperknoten ?


 *Der wird über die Schnur gemacht nach dem du ausgeworfen hast,*

*und dadurch wird deine Schnur auch nicht beschädigt.*


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



torino schrieb:


> Und wie funktioniert das mit dem Stopperknoten ?



Theoretisch gut, praktisch eher weniger.
Ein Stopperknoten ist zunächst mal das hier:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...mage_result&resnum=7&ct=image&ved=0CBUQ9QEwBg

Nimmst ganz ungefähr 25cm Schnur in einer auffälligen Farbe und bindest den Stopperknoten dort auf die Hauptschnur, wo du ihn haben willst und schneidest nach dem festziehen die Enden ab. Auf der Schnur lässt sich der Knoten auch noch verschieben.
Der Knoten erfüllt beim Feedern nur den Zweck einer Markierung.

Funktionieren tut die Sache deshalb nicht sonderlich, weil der Knoten nunmal eine Verdickung auf der Spule der Rolle ergibt, wodurch die Schnur, vom Haken bis zum Stopperknoten, beim Auswerfen durch selbigen(bzw. dessen Verdickung auf der Spule) gebremst wird.

Daher finde ich den Stopperknoten beim Feedern eher unnütz, als Posenstopper an anderen Montagen, macht das Teil mehr Sinn.


----------



## gründler (17. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Such mal nach Eding 950 Industriemaker das ist der wo Michael Schlögel verkauft nur mit seinem Extraaufkleber drauf.

Abwischbar!

Der beschädigt nix an Schnur.....da auf Fettbasis aufgebaut.


----------



## kaic (18. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ich benutze ausschließlich den Schnurclip. Egal auf welche Distanz. Gefühl ist eben angesagt #6

Was bringt mir eine Markierung auf der Schnur wenn ich die Angelstelle überworfen habe? Beim Matchen ok aber beim Feedern ist es dann schon zu spät weil das Futter bereits anfängt sich aufzulösen.

Grüße KAI


----------



## torino (18. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Und wie weit kann man denn mit dem Stopperknoten werfen oder gibt es dann sonst noch Nachteile damit ?


----------



## Stefan 07 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

So, wie Kai mache ich es auch immer. Das ist am besten.

Stefan


----------



## phoenix1987 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

hey ho 
wie haltet ihr das denn bei "Karpfengefahr" ?? 
ich denke wenn so ein großer Bursche sich den 
haken schnappt ist die schnurr im A.... !!!

Jemand ne Idee auser Fahrradschlauch ???

thx


----------



## Stefan 07 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

In der Regel ist es so, das man nach dem Biss schnell mal 2-3 Umdrehungen gemacht hat und dann wieder etwas Reserve auf der Spule hat. Bis jetzt ging das immer gut. Bei einem 20 Pfünder wird es natürlich etwas problematisch und man muß die Schnur aus dem Clip befreien. Das geht, hatte es bis jetzt auch einmal machen müssen. Hatte einen Wels gehakt und da musste es sein. Normalerweise, hat man aber keine Probleme wenn die Schnur im Clip ist, weil man Brassen, oder Barben fängt. Da heißt es nach dem Biss 2-3 mal kurbeln und schon ist Reserve auf der Spule. Das funktioniert und man kann den Fisch schön drillen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Krüger82 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ich habe letztes jahr beim feedern einen zander (beifang) von über 14 pfund gefangen!!! Der schnurclip war nicht sonderlich hinderlich!! Einfach die schnur schnell aus dem clip nehmen und der fisch kann ziehen!! Für mich ist der clip das beste! Mit ein wenig wurftechnik braucht man auch keine angst haben das die schnur am clip beschädigt wird!!


----------



## torino (19. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem Fahrradschlauch als Distanzmarkierung ?


----------



## da Poser (19. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Einen Schlauchring ausschneiden und nach dem Wurf über die Spule schieben.


----------



## phoenix1987 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

@torino
schau mal hier die videos da wird das super erklärt !
http://www.youtube.com/user/Brassenhunter#p/search/4/E_xDHeKn2UQ #6
auch sonst super Seite übringends !!!


----------



## torino (19. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Aber wenn man sich den Schlauch zurecht schneiden will dann muss man ihn ja irgendwie wieder zusammenkriegen weil der wäre ja sonst viel zu groß . Wie meint ihr das jetzt ?


----------



## phoenix1987 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ich denke so n stück raus schneiden das du n kurzes stück "rohr" hast allso zwei 
mal kurz hinter einander, ich sag mal so wie der Radius verläuft, durch schneiden !
ich hoffe es ist so verständlich #6


----------



## torino (19. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Wisst ihr wo man kostenlos einen Fahrradschlauch herkrigt ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Frag doch mal den örtlichen Fahrradhändler mit Reparaturservice.#6


#h#h#h


----------



## Dunraven (19. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Für mich ist der clip das beste! Mit ein wenig wurftechnik braucht man auch keine angst haben das die schnur am clip beschädigt wird!!



Nicht ganz richtig.
Es gibt auch Clips die leider eine rauhe Kante haben. Das passiert selbst bei bekannten Rollenherstellern. Dann wird die Schnur da so oder so beschädigt. Da muss man dann nach feilen und diesen Grad beseitigen. 

Ansonsten nutze ich auch den Schnurclip. Für die Karpfengefahr, ect. soll aber Feedergum auch recht gut sein. Dazu wird das in den Clip gesteckt, dann kann man es bei einem großen Fisch schnell lösen. Habe ich aber selbst noch nicht benutzt, kann also aus eigener Erfahrung dazu nichts sagen. Aber mit etwas suchen findet man Threads zu dem Thema im Inet.


----------



## HirRscH (19. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Seit dem ich am feedern bin, fische ich nur mit der Feedergum-schlaufe. Funktioniert perfekt. Keine Schnurbeschädigung und man kann schnell, wenn es sein muss zB bei nem sehr kampfstarken Fisch der viel Schnur nimmt, aus dem Clip gelöst werden, sodass die Schnur frei gegeben wird.
Ist ganz einfach: Gehst innen Laden und kaufst dir ne Spule Feedergum, zB von Browning oder Drennan, nimmst dir dann ein Stück legst es um deine Spule , dass es stramm sitzt, und einfach da den Knoten setzen(achtung gut festziehen).
Nachdem man dann am Wasser den ersten Wurf gemacht hat die Feedergum-Schlaufe auf die Spule und die in den Clip einklemmen und man seine Distanz markiert. Fische jetzt seit knapp 2 1/2 jahren so mir ist noch nie was abgerissen. Also für alle die Angst um ihre Schnur haben geeignent.


----------



## torino (20. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Aber wenn man diesen Fahrradschlauch nimmt und ein Karpfen ran geht kann man den Fahrradschlauch dran lassen ?


----------



## HirRscH (20. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Alternativ gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit an der zu markierenden Stelle ein Stück Klebeband über die Spule zu kleben. Ein starker Fisch kann die schnur dann unterm Klebeban weg ziehen. Hab ich selbst noch nicht gefischt, aber die vom feeder-team Sänger machen das oft so.


----------



## Jack2jack (20. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Guck dir mal dieses und die anderen Videos aus der Reihe an.
Berti Bovens erklärt das wirklich ganz gut in den Filmchen.

Grüße


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Wo hier das Stichwort Feedergum gefallen ist. Es gibt doch eine Montage, da wird der Gum quasi als Seitenarm gebunden und dann selbst in den Clip gehangen.

Kann mir dazu einer was genaues sagen?


----------



## HirRscH (20. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Feedergum in die Montage einbinden und die dann in den Clip hängen?

Ich kenne wohl Montgaen wo das Feedergum als Schockabsorber ein gebunden wird, zB als teil in der Schlaufenmontage oder als Seitenarm in der Seitenarmmontage. 

Oder meinst du das so, dass man, an der stelle wo man seine Markierung haben möchte Feedergum auf die Schnur bindet und das dann in den Clip hängt?
Das wäre dann nur eine sehr viel umständlichere Version der normalen Feedergumschlaufe, die über die Spule gelegt wird.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Oder meinst du das so, dass man, an der stelle wo man seine Markierung haben möchte Feedergum auf die Schnur bindet und das dann in den Clip hängt?



Ja, sowas meine ich. Ich meine sogar, hier auf dem Board davon gelesen zu haben.

Im Grunde sollte das ganze wohl so funktionieren: den Gummi (ich meine, es war ursprünglich die Rede von einem Stück Powergum, wie ihn die Stipper verwenden) als Seitenarm an die Hauptschnur binden und mit einem dicken Knoten am freien Ende versehen, welches dann in den Clip eingelegt wird und wo der Knoten dann eben ein Durchrutschen am Clip verhindert.

Die Idee ansich finde ich gar nicht mal so doof - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass solch ein Stück Power- oder Feedergum am Clip gut was abfängt.


----------



## HirRscH (21. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Wie gesagt ich fische jetzt knapp 2 1/2 jahre mit Feeder/Power-Gum als schockabsorber und Distanzmarkierung. Nur das es einfacher und meiner meinung nach auch sinnvoller ist, sich daruas eine schlaufe zu binden diese nach dem auswurf um die spule zu legen und dann einzuklippen. 

Und ich glaube nicht das wenn man das Stück einfach nur so mit knoten am Ende unter den Clip macht, dass der Knoten das hält.


----------



## phoenix1987 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Was Haltet ihr davon:
einfach n stück tesa um schnur machen, sodass 
eine Fahne entsteht und dann einfach an der 
stelle in den Schnurrclip einhängen.

Vorteile:
-schnurr ist geschützt
-durch die fahne lässt sich die schnurr leicht aus dem clip entfernen.

Nachteile:
mir fällt gerade nichts ein. Ist auch alles nur theorie. 
Was haltet ihr davon ??? Hatt das schon mal jemand pro-
biert ???

lg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Nur das es einfacher und meiner meinung nach auch sinnvoller ist, sich daruas eine schlaufe zu binden diese nach dem auswurf um die spule zu legen und dann einzuklippen.



Kannst du das mal bitte genauer erklären? ;+


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

du machst aus dem feedergum eine ganz normale schlaufe, wo du aber noch ca 1,5cm an den enden überlässt um diese schlaufe später besser aus dem clip zu entfernen

nun wirfst du aus

machst die schlaufe über den spulenclip und hakst die schlaufe in den schnur clip

nun ahst du einen super schockabsorber und es wird verhindert das der klip die schnur zerstört und dadurch das du noch 1,5 cm überstehn lassen ahst kannst du wenn ein fisch mal etwas größer ist die schlaufe schnell aus dem clip lösen und der fisch kann schnur nehmen und du ihn frei drillen


das muss man nun aber verstehen |kopfkrat


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Bitte nicht lachen aber was ist ein Spulenclip?

Damit wir nicht aneinander vorbei reden: der Lineclip ist der kleine Pinorreck an der Spule - also der kleine Plastikclip am unteren Rand, richtig?


----------



## Dunraven (21. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ja, das ist er. Das Teil wo man beim Feedern eben die Schnur einclipt oder das Feedergum. Das teil wo man beim Transport der Spule/Rolle eben den Schnurrest einclipt damit sich das nicht abspult. Das ist gemeint.   Du fixierst also die Schnur mit dem Feedergum auf der Spule, so dass das Feedergum den Wurf stoppt. Das Ende vom Feedergum clipst Du da ein, damit es auch wirklich gut hält. Du läßt beim Knoten aber etwas überstehen, so das Du bei einem großen Fisch schnell das Ende greifen und aus dem Clip ziehen kannst. Schon kann der Fisch schnur nehmen.


----------



## torino (23. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Kann man wenn man die Schnur markiert einfach einen schwarzen Eding nehmen ?


----------



## Tricast (23. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Nein, nimm einen Fettstift. Gibt es auch von Edding.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## torino (24. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Aber warum keinen normalen Edding ?


----------



## da Poser (24. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ein üblicher schwarzer Edding enthält zum einen Lösungsmittel die die Schnur angreifen könnten, zum anderen muss die Markierung ja auch wieder entfernbar sein.

Sonst hättest du nach ein paar Angelsitzungen eine "Zebraschnur" bei der du ja garnicht mehr weißt welche Markierung jetzt die richtige ist.


----------



## torino (26. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Aber jetzt habe ich noch eine Sache dazu bezogen auf den Stopperknoten . Verrutscht der Stopperknoten denn nicht wenn man ein paarmal ausgeworfen hat ?


----------



## da Poser (26. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Das kann passieren, gerade bei den kleineren Feederspitzenringen kann er eher mal hängen bleiben.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre 2 Stopperknoten nebeneinander zu binden, verschiebt sich der Abstand, prüft man welcher locker ist und korrigiert.
Oder man bindet 3 Stopperknoten mit z.B. 5 cm Abstand und kontrolliert, aber mit der Sicherheit steigt halt auch der Aufwand.

Das man den Stopperknoten regelmäßig nachschaut, ob er locker wird ist so oder so notwendig.

P.S. Ein alter Kniff ist sich am Ufer die passende Strecke mit Stöckchen oder ähnlichem auszulegen. Verliert man dann die Distanz kann man durch erneutes Auslegen am Ufer neueinstellen. Bei kurzen Sitzungen ist mir das alles zu umständlich, da lasse ich es einfach drauf ankommen.


----------



## Dunraven (26. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Auslegen ist zu umständlich. Rutenhalter in die Erde, der nächste mit 5m Abstand zum ersten in die Erde (z.B. indem man vorher schon zuhause ein 5m langes Band zwischen denen knotet sp das man immer gleich den passenden Abstand hat). Dann eben Futterkorb/Vorfach an einem Rutenständer befestigen und so lange um beide herum wickeln bis man beim Clip ist. 

Schon kann man ablesen 10 volle Wicklungen = 100m (5m zum anderen Rutenständer und 5 zurück = 10m), 5 volle Wicklungen = 50m, ect. Verstellt sich etwas oder reißt, eben schnell einhaken, die benötigten Wicklungen machen und dann einclippen. Fertig ist die passende Entfernung. Nachteil, es wird teuer wenn man die Rutenständer nach dem Angeln oft vergisst. ^^


----------



## Carphunter13 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die erste Möglichkeit ist der Schnurclip.
> 
> Dann anmalen mit wasserfestem Stift.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
habe schon oft was davon gehört aber ich angle viel an meinem Vereinsgewässer und da sind viele große Karpfen drin und wenn die einmal richtig abgehen ist die schnur am schnurclip ratz fatz durch
mfg caprphunter#c


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich fische jetzt knapp 2 1/2 jahre mit Feeder/Power-Gum als schockabsorber und Distanzmarkierung. Nur das es einfacher und meiner meinung nach auch sinnvoller ist, sich daruas eine schlaufe zu binden diese nach dem auswurf um die spule zu legen und dann einzuklippen.



Ich muss nochmal darauf zurück kommen. Kannst du davon mal eine Skizze machen oder einfach mal ein Foto einstellen bitte?

Ich glaube, ich steh diesbezüglich permanent auf dem Schauch |kopfkrat

Ich habe jetzt folgendes ausprobiert:

1. ausgeworfen
2. Schlaufe aus dem Gummi gebunden (hab ersmal normalen Haushaltsgummi genommen) und einfach über die Spule gelegt und eingeclipt
3. eingekurbelt 
4. erneut ausgeworfen

Dabei zieht es mir in 7 von 10 Fällen einfach den Gummi mit von der Spule, sodass der einfach dann am Clip rumbaumelt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Jack2jack (28. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Feedergum um die Spule und in den Clip.

Haushaltsgummi ist viel viel ..... dehnbarer, glaube nicht das es damit geht.

Grüße


----------



## torino (28. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Geht das wirklich auch mit einem normalen Gummiband ?


----------



## Tricast (28. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Nein!


----------



## torino (29. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Manche hier im Forum haben ja angst die Schnur in den Schnurclip zu hängen nur warum ? Was kann man denn machen damit der Schnurclip oder die Schnur nicht reisst ?


----------



## HirRscH (29. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



> Ich habe jetzt folgendes ausprobiert:
> 
> 1. ausgeworfen
> 2. Schlaufe aus dem Gummi gebunden (hab ersmal normalen Haushaltsgummi  genommen) und einfach über die Spule gelegt und eingeclipt
> ...



Ist schon richtig so. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, haushaltsgummie ist dafür einfach ungeeignet. Mit dem Feedergum funktioniert das, aber du musst darauf achten, dass es stramm auf der Spule sitzt.


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig so. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, haushaltsgummie ist dafür einfach ungeeignet. Mit dem Feedergum funktioniert das, aber du musst darauf achten, dass es stramm auf der Spule sitzt.


Und der Fisch zieht zur Not darunte rdie Schnur weg? Wenn ich zu stark auswerfe könnte aber wohl das gleiche passieren?!?


----------



## Dunraven (29. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Nein, denn der Fisch zieht sie nicht zur Not drunter weg, DU ziehst zur not das Gummi aus dem Clip. Denn dafür läßt Du da beim Knoten Enden überstehen. Beißt also etwas großes fasst Du die Enden an und ziehst das Feedergum unterm Clip weg. 

Hast Du nur die Schnur eingeclipt fehlt der Schnur die Dehnung um es zu machen bevor der Fisch bis zum Clip gezogen hat, und der Schnur fehlt auch etwas zum anpacken und ziehen. Durch die Enden hast Du beim Gummi aber quasi eine Lasche.



> Manche hier im Forum haben ja angst die Schnur in den Schnurclip zu  hängen nur warum ? Was kann man denn machen damit der Schnurclip oder  die Schnur nicht reisst ?


Aus den grade genannten Gründen. Du bekommst die nicht schnell und einfach drunter weg. Weiterer Grund, manche Clips haben scharfe Grate die die Schnur beschädigen und die man vorher abfeilen muss, wenn man es kann. Und dann eben das ein Clip abrupt stoppt und bei einem falschen Wurf ist dann meist die Montage weg und evt. noch der Clip kaputt.

Und was man machen kann wurde hier schon mehrfach erklärt, und auch in den anderen Foren in denen du die selben Fragen den selben Leuten nochmal stellst und die selben Antworten erhältst.


----------



## torino (29. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Und wie kann man diesen Grad wegmachen ?


----------



## da Poser (29. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Wieso willst du denn Grad wegmachen?


----------



## torino (29. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ja ich will doch die Schnur in den Schnurclip machen würdest du da einfach so auswerfen so das du weisst das die Schnur bald reissen wird ?


----------



## BallerNacken (30. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



torino schrieb:


> Ja ich will doch die Schnur in den Schnurclip machen würdest du da einfach so auswerfen so das du weisst das die Schnur bald reissen wird ?



Ganz ehrlich! OMG

Das wurde doch jetzt lang und breit diskutiert. Damit dir eben das nicht passiert, solltest ein Feeder- oder Powergum benutzen und dieses wie in den vorherigen Posts befestigen. Damit hast du einen Puffer der dir die Schnur und den Clip schützt. ist die beste und schonenste Variante!


----------



## Molke-Drink (31. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ich weiß garnicht was für Probleme manche mit dem Schnurclip haben,fische jetzt seit 2 Jahren mehr als 2 Tage in der Woche mit der Feeder wo die Schnur im Clip ist und entweder bin ich mega der Pro oder ich hab einfach Glück aber bei mir ist die Schnur noch nie im Clip beschädigt worden....Einfach mit Gefühl und dann geht das....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (31. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Ist schon richtig so. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, haushaltsgummie ist dafür einfach ungeeignet. Mit dem Feedergum funktioniert das, aber du musst darauf achten, dass es stramm auf der Spule sitzt.



Besten Dank #h


----------



## Kretzer83 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was für Probleme manche mit dem Schnurclip haben,fische jetzt seit 2 Jahren mehr als 2 Tage in der Woche mit der Feeder wo die Schnur im Clip ist und entweder bin ich mega der Pro oder ich hab einfach Glück aber bei mir ist die Schnur noch nie im Clip beschädigt worden....Einfach mit Gefühl und dann geht das....



wenn man in deinen Setzkescher schaut dann ist's auch kein Wunder. Wart mal ab bis 'n dicker Karpfen dein köder nimmt. |krach:


----------



## Molke-Drink (31. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ich fische da und so das kein Carp beißt


----------



## nibbler001 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Wenn dein Clip Scharfkanntig ist, dann musst du den ausbauen.
Als nächstes entfernst du jeden Grat am Clip (600schmirgel, am besten nass).

Dann must du dir die ausbuchtung (da wo der Clip in der Spule sitzt) angucken und hier evtl auch einen Grat entfernen.

Nun guckst du dir noch das Loxh an, wo der Clip durch die Spule geschben wird.

Dann alles wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## HirRscH (31. März 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

^^Oder du investierst 5€, bist auf der sicheren Seite und hast für min. 5 Jahre deine Ruhe.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ich greife den Threat nochmal auf, um mich bei HirRscH zu bedanken (soviel Zeit muss sein ).

Wir hatten am vergangenen Samstag das 1. Hegefischen vom Verein und meine neue Feederrute kam dabei zum ersten Mal zum Einsatz ... und ... die Gummischlaufe (ich habe Powergum von Cormoran in 1,2mm Durchm. genutzt).

Was soll ich sagen? :q Funktioniert prächtig :vik:

Jetzt muss ich blos noch ein bisschen an der Wurftechnik feilen und dann kann die Saison richtig losgehen.

Also: Danke!


----------



## HirRscH (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Immer wieder gerne


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Jo mir hats auch geholfen. also schließe ich mich Wolkenkrieger an.

Auch wenn ich immer noch die Methode (Powergum) mit der Schlauchmethode abwäge. Ich kann mir nämlich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie ich bei nem Run eines dicken Karpfens der Powergum aus dem Clip bekommen soll...


----------



## HirRscH (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Immerhin einfacher und schnell als wenn die schnur direkt unterm clip ist und wenn man n paar milimeter überstehen lässt kann man das ganz gut greifen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ich habe jeweils 2 oder 3 Zentimeter hinterm Knoten überstehen lassen und auch den worst case im heimischen Garten geprobt.

An den Schniepeln ziehen, Gummi schnipsen lassen und der Karpfen kann abziehen. Das ist eine Sache von 2 Sekunden - wenn man es übt, sicher noch kürzer.

Also ich halte die Methode für narrensicher.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

naja, mit nassen Fingern bekomm ich das nicht so leicht hin. Vor allem nicht wenn sich die Spule schon dreht und der Fisch schnur nimmt...

Wenn ich zuviel vom Gum überstehen lasse dann hakt beim Eindrehen der Schnur, der Rollenbügel (nicht der Bügel sondern das wo der Bügel dran ist, was um die Spule rotiert) am Gummi weil der Abstand so gering ist.

Aber wird schon schief gehen^^


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Also die Spule dreht sich ja nicht, weil vom Gummi gestoppt 

1cm überstehen lassen reicht - selbst für solche Grobmotoriker, wie mich :m Ich hab nur soviel stehen, weil genügend Platz ist.


----------



## filli21 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Hi zusammen,

ich muss den Thread nochmal rauswühlen weil mich das ganze jetzt betrifft. Ich war letzte Woche am Rhein mit der Feederrute und hatte, wie bis jetzt immer, die Schnur im Clip. Da ich noch nicht so lange angel, und somit auch nicht genau meine Entfernungen ohne Clip treffe war das bis jetzt immer ne gute Sache. Jetzt hatte ich aber einen sehr heftigen Biss, 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen gemacht und gemerkt das verdammt viel Zug auf der Schnur war. Also mit den Fingernägeln versucht die Schnur aus dem Clip zu bekommen und ZAck...... war die Schnur am Clip durch. Hatte also keine andere möglichkeit als dagegen zu halten und der Fisch riss  dann ab. Sehr ärgerlich....|krach:
Ich steige bei der Montage mit dem Feeder-Gum nicht richtig durch...Kann mir das nochmal jemand erklären? Vieleicht mit Bild? Das wäre echt Klasse.

Gruß filli


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. September 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Die Montage ist so simpel, wie effektiv 

Du nimmst dir ein gutes Stück Power-Gum und bindest dir darus eine Schlaufe, die im ungedehnten Zustand kleiner ist, als dein Rollendurchmesser.

Am Knoten lässt du zwei gute Enden stehen (ich habe ca. 3cm stehen lassen).

Nun klipst du die Gummischlaufe in den Lineclip ein - und zwar so, dass der Knoten nebst den überstehenden Enden möglichst nah am Lineclip sitzt. Hier hast du dann die beste Gewalt, wenn du die Gummischlaufe aus dem Clip lösen willst/musst.

Zu guter letzt, stülpst du die Schlaufe nun eimal quer über die Spule. Fertig!

Das ganze macht natürlich nur dann Sinn, wenn du deine Schur auf Wurfweite bereits abgespult hast.

Sprich: Auf Weite auswerfen und dann erst den Gummi überstülpen.

Beim Einholen legt sich die Schnur dann über den Gummi und wird von diesem dann beim Auswurf wieder gebremst.


----------



## filli21 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Also das heißt: Auswerfen, Gum einclippen und dann die Schlaufe Diagonal über die Spule? Wow das ist ja echt recht simpel. Und dann kann der Fisch Schnur nehmen? Muss ich das Gum dann aus dem Clip lösen oder zieht der Fisch die Schnur darunter auch weg? 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Knispel (28. September 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Die Montage ist so simpel, wie effektiv
> 
> Du nimmst dir ein gutes Stück Power-Gum und bindest dir darus eine Schlaufe, die im ungedehnten Zustand kleiner ist, als dein Rollendurchmesser.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so mache ich es auch ....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. September 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Nein, du MUSST den Gummi lösen!

Deswegen ja die überstehenden Enden am Knoten: damit kannst du den Gummi besser greifen und musst nicht fummeln


----------



## filli21 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Oh oh, das riecht ja förmlich nach Ferkel-Alarm  |bigeyes

:m alles klar, vielen Dank. Werde es die Tage direkt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## filli21 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Achso, aber dann liegt das Feedergum doch direkt auf der Spule oder seh ich das falsch? Kann der Fisch dann Schnur nehmen? Sry aber steige da nicht ganz durch. |kopfkrat


----------



## wolkenkrieger (28. September 2010)

*AW: Distanzmarkierung zum Feedern*

Ja, der Gummi liegt quer über der Spule und nein, der Fisch kann so erstmal keine Schnur nehmen.

Deswegen ja auch die überstehenden Enden -> damit kann man den Gummi ratzfatz aus dem Clip ziehen. Dann kann ungehindert Schnur genommen werden.


----------

